# You decide...



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Does someone have way too many toys or is her toy chest just not big enough?? :tongue:










I vote for the second option, but my mom seems to think the first option is more like it. Psh, whatever!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Need a bigger chest! I'd have no idea, I have no chest. Everything is just strewn all over the house. tell your mom you are at least keeping the toys in one spot


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i read this post the wrong way


xellil said:


> Need a bigger chest! I'd have no idea, I have no chest. Everything is just strewn all over the house. tell your mom you are at least keeping the toys in one spot


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like my guys basket! They have a big wicker basket lined with canvas, and full of toys and bones  

I love it when Sprocket can't get something out, he jumps all the way in and backs out with the toy in his mouth :biggrin:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Oh, that chest is definitely too small!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I say you just need a bigger toy box heehee! Can they ever have to many heehee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Since I have labs I would like to ask where did you get that so so so so cute box at? I love it and it would be a nice addition for my dogs! Thanks!


----------

